# R/C Pro @ Mikes 7/9



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

I am in Dallas working and stopped by Mikes. They do have spots available right now for most classes. I think only SC 4wd is 100% full.

You have to call the shop and ask for Mike if you want in.

Z and I will be there.

I was told they will re-do the track the week of the event.

Btw, Mike is a very cool guy.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

What I heard re-do means, move some pipe around...


YNOT3D said:


> I am in Dallas working and stopped by Mikes. They do have spots available right now for most classes. I think only SC 4wd is 100% full.
> 
> You have to call the shop and ask for Mike if you want in.
> 
> ...


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*Controllable Video Cam*

Was checking out Mike's web page and discovered they have a live web cam feed of the entire facility, (driver stand, announcer booth, track, pit areas, etc). Only thing is I can't tell in the dark if its indoor the camera or outdoor, but definitely neat. 
http://mikeshobbyshop.com/tclrg.htm


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Any yall going up? Hate to think Z and I the only ones repin' the HARC crew.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

A bunch of people are going up. I know Mark, Thomas, Robbie, and myself will be going up there Friday.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

You guys won't be alone, theres a bunch of houston guys heading up to represent and take the podium. Myself, Grayson, Ryan, and Chuck will be there and some guys from Mikes Hobby are heading up also.

Anyone need a place to stay check out the Marriott in Lewisville they have a deal going on with the Hobby shop for a lower rate then whats listed online, use Promo Code MH9


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Prepare for some hot weather this weekend 102 high and 80 for the lows


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

me too! I should be there friday afternoon/evening.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweet yallz. 

We are driving up tomorrow. Gonna go out for practice Friday afternoon. They rebuilt the track and not open until Friday am. Figure we will make it out once it is packed down and freakin hot.

C U then


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> You guys won't be alone, theres a bunch of houston guys heading up to represent and take the podium. Myself, Grayson, Ryan, and Chuck will be there and some guys from Mikes Hobby are heading up also.
> 
> Anyone need a place to stay check out the Marriott in Lewisville they have a deal going on with the Hobby shop for a lower rate then whats listed online, use Promo Code MH9


Rubin, what group do I fall in before I announce I'm going? Lol.

See you guys there, drive safe and bring lots of sun block! It's going to be HOT!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

jbranham50 said:


> Rubin, what group do I fall in before I announce I'm going? Lol.
> 
> See you guys there, drive safe and bring lots of sun block! It's going to be HOT!


LOL,..JB, sorry bro I only listed the sportsman, you fall into that elite expert group and yes there are a bunch of expert drivers in attendance from the dirty 3rd.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I was excited to get to the Pro Series and more excited to get back, the HEAT was on literally. I believe the temps got to an actual 110 and pitting on a concrete slab didn't help at all. The race was ran very well I think they were able to shave a few minutes of total projection wrapping up just before midnight. Mikes Hobby Shop is the bomb, they had just about everything a hobbiest could want and not to mention the place is HUUUGE!! Great job to all the H-Town winners, Brandon C was on fire in the main, congrats.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Are the results posted anywhere?

And yes, Mike's is awesome! Imagine if you combined the storefront from Mike's in Dallas, and the tracks from Mike's here in Houston!!!!!


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

had a great time running with everybody in the sportsman class. glad i was finally able to pull a win without my car goin wrong. and if yall noticed, as soon as i crossed the finish, my car ran out of fuel. lol i dont think u can get closer than that.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Results:

http://mikeshobbyshop.com/index.php...=folder&Itemid=80&id=1256:rc-pro-state-series


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

_Sportsman Arena Truck (A Main)_
Top 5
Average​
Sponsor 
​​Top 10 Top 20​
514224​

Gibson, Josh ​
*1 *11 33 20:18.269 34.149 34.402 34.649 35.077 Bump​
Mosley, Ryan ​
*2 *8 33 20:24.308 33.812 6.039 34.313 34.650 35.262 8​
Janke, Chuck ​
*3 *2 32 20:09.720 33.717 33.203 33.944 34.798 2​
Gillam, Dan ​
*4 *4 32 20:17.497 34.365 7.777 34.481 35.029 35.976 4​
Byars, Tobin ​
*5 *1 32 20:34.370 34.477 24.650 33.624 34.666 35.932 1​
Beam, Jason ​
*6 *5 31 20:27.449 34.479 33.953 34.998 36.053 5​
Samuel, Rubin ​
*7 *12 30 20:06.061 35.111 36.105 36.506 37.298 Bump​
Holloway, Bryant ​
*8 *3 30 20:31.584 34.878 25.523 35.451 35.816 36.836 3​
Ward, Julius ​
*9 *7 29 20:41.506 36.665 37.377 37.956 39.283 7​
Plemens, Clint ​
*10 *9 28 19:38.659 35.171 35.876 36.642 38.433 9​
Reed, Josh ​
*11 *10 14 9:03.311 35.848 36.390 36.812 10​
Witt, Grayson 
*12 *6 12 8:19.682 35.417 35.934 37.427 6​
RC Pro Texas Series​

Timing and Scoring by​

​​​_Round#_​
_Race# _
20​

​​​Driver Name 
Pos Car# Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Q#​
*4*​
www.RCScoringPro.com​
_Open Arena Truck (A Main)_​

​​​Top 5​
Average​
Sponsor 
Top 10 Top 20​
514224​

​​​Branham, Jason 
*1 *1 56 30:31.249 31.486 29.926 30.903 31.581 1​
Battaile, Mike 
*2 *4 55 30:15.941 31.736 30.365 31.226 31.809 4​
Glancy, Josh 
*3 *2 55 30:22.522 31.232 6.581 29.831 30.822 31.416 2​
Green, David 
*4 *3 52 29:00.030 31.830 30.467 31.304 31.923 3​
Kellum, Kurt 
*5 *6 52 30:21.549 32.139 81.519 31.257 32.144 32.858 6​
Morrow, Mark 
*6 *11 52 30:27.665 32.557 87.635 32.327 32.846 33.266 Bump​
Taylor, Shawn 
*7 *10 52 30:31.937 32.552 91.907 32.527 32.934 33.360 10​
Haggard, Gary 
*8 *7 51 30:34.236 32.990 31.877 32.720 33.495 7​
Whitenton, Cade 
*9 *9 49 30:30.333 33.203 33.651 33.923 34.503 9​
Simmons, Aaron 
*10 *12 48 30:18.876 33.582 33.360 34.222 35.335 Bump​
Clark, Andrew 
*11 *8 18 11:05.969 23.068 30.014 32.279 8​
Houghton, Denver 
*12 *5 14 7:55.711 32.113 31.659 32.856 5​
_Sportsman Buggy (A Main)_
Top 5
Average​

Sponsor 
Top 10 Top 20
​​514224
Crase, Brandon ​
​
*1 *5 31 20:05.605 35.362 35.800 36.342 37.389 5
​​Beam, Jason ​
​
*2 *3 31 20:24.884 36.020 19.279 36.397 36.742 37.342 3
​​Thompson, Jeff ​
​
*3 *7 30 20:01.199 35.709 36.633 37.257 38.187 7
​​Mosley, Ryan ​
​
*4 *8 30 20:09.568 34.975 8.369 35.495 35.955 37.603 8
​​Samuel, Rubin ​
​
*5 *6 30 20:16.514 35.831 15.315 36.284 36.737 38.088 6
​​Jackson, Brent ​
​
*6 *9 29 19:32.992 36.357 36.920 37.302 38.302 9
​​Cannon, Ronnie ​
​
*7 *12 29 20:08.770 36.945 35.778 37.668 37.992 39.470 Bump
​​Harris, Dustin ​
​
*8 *11 28 19:20.002 36.146 36.617 37.388 38.758 Bump
​​Terrell, Mike ​
​
*9 *10 26 20:34.494 36.824 37.070 37.881 39.866 10
​​Janke II, Chuck ​
​
*10 *2 18 12:41.718 35.716 35.870 37.034 2
​​Gibson, Josh ​
​
*11 *1 18 13:40.328 34.917 58.610 35.936 36.558 1
Santa Maria, Mark *12 *4 10 6:52.211 35.883 38.735 41.221 4
​​​​


RC Pro Texas Series​​Timing and Scoring by
_Round#_
_Race# _​_
_​_
_22
​​​​​​Driver Name ​
​
Pos Car# Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Q#
​​*4*
www.RCScoringPro.com
_Open Buggy (A Main)_
Top 5
Average
Sponsor ​
​
Top 10 Top 20
​​514224
Battaile, Mike ​
​
*1 *3 52 30:16.496 32.343 33.231 33.436 33.595 3
​​Kinsey, Hunter ​
​
*2 *1 51 30:20.751 32.364 31.718 32.354 32.901 1
​​Houghton, Denver ​
​
*3 *11 51 30:28.960 32.999 8.209 33.219 33.492 33.865 Bump
​​Dellinger, Jake ​
​
*4 *5 51 30:32.162 33.251 11.411 33.631 33.926 34.312 5
​​Glancy, Josh ​
​
*5 *4 50 30:23.712 31.979 31.870 32.556 33.140 4
​​Hagler, Tanner ​
​
*6 *9 50 30:28.183 32.689 4.471 33.307 33.631 33.988 9
​​Sublette, James ​
​
*7 *6 40 24:47.270 33.574 33.119 33.561 34.220 6
​​Hollis, Cody ​
​
*8 *7 33 20:41.328 33.980 34.321 34.665 35.644 7
​​Wells, Thomas ​
​
*9 *8 20 18:40.553 35.731 35.910 36.381 56.028 8
​​Kellum, Kurt ​
​
*10 *10 16 10:14.363 33.337 33.910 34.424 10
​​Branham, Jason ​
​
*11 *2 11 6:22.646 32.671 32.120 34.048 2
Green, David *12 *12 4 2:25.278 34.866 13
​


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Even after some of the shenanigans the Dallas guys pulled, 4 Houston guys finished in the top 5 of sportsman.


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

go houston guys


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats Houston boys!!!

It is a good time for racing in Houston!!!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, kinda make's you feel good about getting your butt kicked at a club race in this town!!!!!:biggrin:

Way to go guys!


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

And they did not change the track at all. Same layout from several weeks ago.


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

YNOT3D said:


> And they did not change the track at all. Same layout from several weeks ago.


whats up with all those zero's tony? car break???


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

No practice friday, ejected front left drive shaft. Replace cups. Saturday, first heat strip throttle servo, no laps. Second heat, re-eject drive shaft, Z makes adjustment. Third heat, strip steering servo. Replace with stock spektrum servo. D main I win taking it easy not to strip again. Bump to C. First lap eject same drive shaft.

Z had a good weekend. Won the C main. Got taken out in the first lap of the B so he just ran the track going big for the triple.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

YNOT3D said:


> And they did not change the track at all. Same layout from several weeks ago.


HHMMMM that sucks, so much for even playing field


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Just look at who tqed open buggy. And who won ebuggy.
I went to the mikes hoobyshop forum last night and found pictures form a race on July 2nd. They even called the big turnout race. Lol. Looking at the pictures I thought they had the wrong date on them.
Dallassssss showed a lot of sportsmanship.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

killerkustoms said:


> HHMMMM that sucks, so much for even playing field


Yea, too a point. I think it shows well of the HARC drivers, who have not driven the track before.

I will say it was a very well run event.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Tony. Paul called the races and he does a great job at keeping on time. BTW he is from Austin.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Same thing happened up there at the indy track, held club races so locals have an advantage on the track..

This weekend Both of my high speed needles buggy and truggy were 3complete turns rich before my mains. Track and owner showed class and made it a great racing weekend, but the dallas drivers on the other hand... Very sketchy.. Luckily us houston guys kicked their butt in the mains!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*RC Pro Series Points Update*

http://www.rcproseries.com/info/2011-texas-state-series

Last race is at Ultimate RC!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Top 9 guys in Sportsman points are from Houston!!!

Also 7 of the 10 pro drivers also from Houston!!!


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

4 out of the top 5 in Sportsman Truggy are from Houston also.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

7 out of 10 in points in electric are H-Town boys as well.


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

to see pics of the race go here:
http://beta.rcproseries.com/info/texas-state-round-3


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*Neobuggy*

http://www.neobuggy.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=10570

Buggysports

http://www.buggy-sport.info/index.php/news/1-latest-news/7661-rc-pro-series-race-report.html


----------

